# 1948ish Schwinn Paramount



## Champy (Nov 11, 2014)

Schwinnn Paramount Touring.
This bike spent 11 months at Cycle Art for repairs and a repaint.  I could not be happier with the results.  The price tag...not so much.  When I bought this bike it was covered in several coats of blue then black spray paint.  I found remnants of the original light blue color on the chain guard but decided to go with green for the new color.  Like most restorations the cost was more than the bike is worth but I thought such a rare bike deserved to live again.


----------



## Champy (Nov 11, 2014)

*original pictures*


----------



## COB (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice! I like the color choice too.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 12, 2014)

*word to the wise...*

*Regarding Cycle-"Art".....
The owner has total disdain towards the balloon stuff, yet used to collect somewhat, even had 'shows' along time ago there...
and?
Restores Balloon bikes!
I may get lynched for saying this.....but the balloon restorations they do SUCK!
Horrible in fact!  Ridiculous layouts that look nothing like factory.....then of course CLEAR Coated for a fake candy finish.
And to top it off .........highest priced work in the hobby.
GO anywhere but Cycl-Art for Balloon bike restorations. I've seen many of them and 
all miss the mark by miles.....
Sadly the 'One Time' restorer often doesn't know the difference between accuracy and cycl-art 'interpretive' work.

The racing stuff they do a satisfactory job of because that's their forte.

Your bike looks nice  enough, hard to screw up a single color/ and basic boxed striping.
Personally?  You had a killer survivor / original bike and I would have detailed it and left it alone....
but we all restore for different reasons.*


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 12, 2014)

I love it !!!!!!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 12, 2014)

I do too, It looks great!


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 12, 2014)

Great bike...


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

The bike looks great Champy, almost ready to ride! 

I had Cycl-Art paint a balloon bike many years ago. They reproduced complicated paint scheme, screened graphics and water transfer decals exactly. I knew going in that the bike would be "over restored" but that was the point. The paint was like glass.  The bike came out beautifully, I enjoyed it for a few years, then sold it to another collector. Here's the only picture I have handy of it:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think saying he "killed" an original survivor is off base. The first post says the original paint was blue, and the photos indicate someone resprayed or housepainted it black. I guess I would have stripped down to see if you could pull the overspray and leave the old blue intact. Sometimes it works well and sometimes not. But I would call this one of those "could go either way" cases where someone overpainted and you may or may not be able to preserve the original blue paint. The new green looks nice either way and this is a classic American roadbike in any book.


----------



## Champy (Nov 12, 2014)

*Paramount*



bobcycles said:


> *Regarding Cycle-"Art".....
> The owner has total disdain towards the balloon stuff, yet used to collect somewhat, even had 'shows' along time ago there...
> and?
> Restores Balloon bikes!
> ...




This bike was not a "survivor".   There is no way I would restore a decent original paint Paramount (or any bike). This one had been rattle canned at least twice and beaten like a mule.  The frame had dents where a kickstand and rack had been installed.  The top tube had a few small dents as well.  I dont think anyone would have called this bike anything but hammered.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 12, 2014)

*paramount*

I thought I saw a seat tube decal so figured it was orig paint.  If painted over?  naturally ........resto is a good idea to bring back the glory.
I will reiterate the Cycl-art BALLOON work.
IT BLOWS!-----------As for the member who had a quality job done? A miracle.
I have actually stripped and REDONE restorations that they did for customers.
I have yet to see a correctly painted/restored balloon bike by Cycl-art.
So lame they can't even so something as simple as a Phantom right.
This is from 25 years of view their work and knowing the creep that runs the place Jim Cunningham, a total gouger, personally.
LOL Gee! I HOPE he's not a cabe member!
Word to ANYONE looking to restore a Balloon tired bike.......go anywhere but there.
Dave Stromberger, Bob Strucel, Tim B in SD........anywhere but there!
Let him stick to what he knows.  Straight tubing single color paint jobs.


----------

